# Nerite snail question



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

2 nights ago I blanched a cabbage leaf and dropped it into my tank hoping to catch some of my MTS hoard and get rid of them. Well a couple of hours later I glanced in the tank and noticed something large and squishy looking on the leaf. I turned a light on the see what in the world was in my tank that I didn't know about, and saw it was Lady Poops-A-Lot my tiger nerite. She was crawling around on the bottom of the leaf and I was seeing her black body. The next day, and all of today, she's hung around on the leaf, and would probably still be on there if I hadn't pulled the leaf out without knowing she was there, to get the MTS off of it. She slithered off when I put her and the leaf back in the tank LOL.

What in the world did she find so tasty on that cabbage leaf? I've never seen her go after any of the food I put in the tank, the exception being when I first put the driftwood in the tank, I think she liked the slime stuff that came off of it. I had a broccoli leaf in at the same time as the cabbage leaf and the never touched it.


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

> I had a broccoli leaf in at the same time as the cabbage leaf and the never touched it.


Its broccoli, who in their right mind likes broccoli? am I right kids?

I dont know about the snail but cabbage gives me gas so if you see bubbles coming of of the rear of your snail you now know why


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Snails are almost as easy to figure out as fish....not!

But this is interesting as my Nerites, like Lady Poops-A-Lot, don't go after anything but algae. I did have one that was drawn to the seaweed sheets I placed in the tank for the Oto.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

I'll probably never figure it out, but I guess I'll blanch a cabbage leaf and throw it into the tank every now and then since she likes it


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Mr Grumpy said:


> Its broccoli, who in their right mind likes broccoli? am I right kids?
> 
> I dont know about the snail but cabbage gives me gas so if you see bubbles coming of of the rear of your snail you now know why



Near as I can tell she didn't actually chew on the leaf, I'm wondering if she was after the waxy stuff that's on cabbage leaves.


----------

